# Getting NHS Coverage for Cyprus



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

My father (54) is moving (back) to Cyprus after 40 odd years in the UK.

Anyway, unlike me, I believe he is eligable for NHS coverage here as he has paid into the UK systems for decades. 

Can someone explain what he should do before he leaves the UK (if anything) to ensure he can get coverage here, and then what he needs to do once he is here?

I thought there was an E104 form involved at some point but according to a Google Search that form does not exist anymore......

Would be much appreciated
Zach


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If he is receiving a Uk government retirement pension he needs to get a form S1 from DWP. He takes that to the citizens centre (once he has his yellow slip). They will issue him with a hospital card.
He will need to get an EHIC to cover him until he gets his hospital card.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I've just seen he is only 54. In that case he needs to have private insurance. He cant get free cover.
Although as he is Cypriot by birth he should enquire whether he can get free care even though he has been out of the country for a long time. His situation is actually totally different from that of the rest of us British citizens so I am not sure that anyone on here can advise accurately.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Back in the very first thread I made before I even moved to Cyprus, there was a whole conversation had about whether or not I could get coverage myself here based on whether I had paid into the "UK" system for 3 years or not. I hadn't, so it was determined that I was not eligable and that I'd have to pay into the social security system here for 3 years before I was eligable for any NHS coverage in Cyprus.

Has the whole system changed or something now? Because my father as a UK resident has been paying into the UK tax/NI system for almost 40 years. So while I was not eligable, I thought he would be?

Edit: This is the conversation I am referring too: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...-uk-citizen-cypriot-heritage.html#post4478049



Baywatch said:


> IF you have paid in to the UK NHS system you should get a E104 form to prove it. If you have paid three years or more you will have the right to public health care here on Cyprus. Otherwise you have to make contributions to the system for three years before you can get you medical card





Veronica said:


> Once you have got your social insurance sorted out you can go to the citizens centre and apply for a pink medical card which will entitle you to the same health care as a Cypriot citizen.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But UK citizens are not entitled to public healthcare if they are under state retirement age unless they are working and paying into the social fund. This is why early retirees have to have private insurance.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Zach,

I think that until around Apr 14, any UK Expat could get a S1 form when migrating here and effectively get 2 years NHS cover in Cyprus. This changed last year and only those UK citizens in receipt of a UK State pension are now entitled to a S1. Unless your father can claim Cypriot citizenship, he will need private medical insurance. If he has a Cypriot passport - I haven't a clue where he stands.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Not sure if this makes any difference, but he won't be retiring. He plans to continue with several self employed ventures here and will also seek part time employment locally too (which should be easier for him as he is fluent in Greek).


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Zach,
> 
> I think that until around Apr 14, any UK Expat could get a S1 form when migrating here and effectively get 2 years NHS cover in Cyprus. This changed last year and only those UK citizens in receipt of a UK State pension are now entitled to a S1. Unless your father can claim Cypriot citizenship, he will need private medical insurance. If he has a Cypriot passport - I haven't a clue where he stands.


OK noted. He is eligable to claim Cypriot citizenship so I may advise him to look into doing this. His sister moved back to Cyprus a few years ago and successfully claimed Cypirot citizenship, so it'd be just as easy for him I suspect.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Not sure if this makes any difference, but he won't be retiring. He plans to continue with several self employed ventures here and will also seek part time employment locally too (which should be easier for him as he is fluent in Greek).


It makes all of a difference! If he register as self employed annd pay in to the Cyprus social fund, and has paid in 3 years NHS he has the right to public healthcare here. 

The E104 has another name in UK, it exist in other countries. I found it before and wrote about it but cant find it now. But Google a little more and you will sort it out. If I find I will tell you


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> It makes all of a difference! If he register as self employed annd pay in to the Cyprus social fund, and has paid in 3 years NHS he has the right to public healthcare here.
> 
> The E104 has another name in UK, it exist in other countries. I found it before and wrote about it but cant find it now. But Google a little more and you will sort it out. If I find I will tell you


https://www.gov.uk/check-national-insurance-record


----------

